# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH and Penis Growth

## dmk327

So there seems to be a general consensus traced back to something in Conseco's book that HGH will make your dick bigger. Is there any merit to this claim? I am about to run a cycle of 1-2 ius a day to recover from a surgery and wanted to know if this is true

----------


## big_ron

Guess u will find out

----------


## dmk327

True. What should I do to confirm claims? Should I like measure it before I start. What is honestly funny is when I first started to use juice, namely testosterone I could swear to god that it got bigger. idk now that I look at it I think it was all in my head

----------


## PK-V



----------


## D7M

Lmao

----------


## inevitable

Are you serious? only way to make your dick grow is have surgery unless you were blessed with a hog... but i guess we know that answer to that!
LMAO! j/k

----------


## ramacher

I believe the male anatomy consists of smooth muscle, which can't be manipulated by IGF-1 or HGH. Surgery is the only option.

----------


## amar7

Smooth muscle is infact influenced by igf-1. but getting penis growth through hgh only would be nice but not realistic. maybe in combination with keeping the penis erect while igf-1 is in fluctuation is around could give some enlargement

threads about penis growth are mostly trolled down, whis is kinda sad. as many of the bodybuilders taking peptides got the adonis komplex like the penis enlargers, infact many bodybuilder are looking to enlarge the schlong aswell

----------


## ScotchGuard02

The penis is NOT a muscle. It's an empty cavity lined with diagonally aligned ligament like fibers. The diagonal alignment allows the penis to expand. When the ligaments reach their expansion limit the penis can no longer expand. The only surgery I know of only lengthens the penis and does nothing for the girth. The ligament that attaches the penis to the pelvic bone is surgically cut. When you hang weights on your penis while the ligament is healing the penis will be presented about an inch longer then prior to surgery. If HGH makes the penis larger then all the pro body builders, pro athletes, football players, college athletes, etc will all have a kick stand. LOL

----------


## RoidReaper

> The penis is NOT a muscle. It's an empty cavity lined with diagonally aligned ligament like fibers. The diagonal alignment allows the penis to expand. When the ligaments reach their expansion limit the penis can no longer expand. The only surgery I know of only lengthens the penis and does nothing for the girth. The ligament that attaches the penis to the pelvic bone is surgically cut. When you hang weights on your penis while the ligament is healing the penis will be presented about an inch longer then prior to surgery. If HGH makes the penis larger then all the pro body builders, pro athletes, football players, college athletes, etc will all have a kick stand. LOL


X2 lol

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> Are you serious? only way to make your dick grow is have surgery...


...or look at your avatar.

----------


## Blade15

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Bbfalldownlaugh:  :Bbfalldownlaugh:  :Bbfalldownlaugh:

----------


## dmk327

So Jose Conseco is full of shit then?

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Bro. Jose Conseco is pointing fingers to other athletes for using steroids . Those claims were venomously denied by those mentioned in his book. I don't know who's telling the truth. All I know is that Jose is trying to sell books and get attention. He says HGH can enlarge your penis, the medical profession says it is not possible. Who's full of shit?

----------


## amar7

I'd say Jose is full of shit, though I don't know for sure. HGH does grow penis infact, but not in adulthood!
It rather improves potence issues alone. Looking for chemicals for penis enlargement, one have to notice all the genetic peptide hormones and growth factors, which could lead to a penis hyperplasia.

I'd be the lab rat, if I had some genuine igf-1, Other growth factors including vegf-a, mgf, FGF also play an essential role in the penis biochemical anatomy

DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME

----------


## krogers58

Well, so far, nobody has come up with the exact formula of growth hormones, peptides, and other chemicals to make someone's penis grow larger. We all know that the penis enlarges during puberty, and if somehow the correct balance of chemistry could be achieved, then the conditions that cause the penis to grow in puberty, can also cause it to grow in adulthood. Recently, it has been announced that the extension devices, if used for painstakingly (literally) long periods of time each day, for months actually do increase size, but at the cost of girth. I was a late bloomer, in that I went through puberty later than other guys, so taking showers in gym was embarrassing to say the least. I had a complete complex, until I began to go through puberty. I caught up, and passed many of my former tormentors, which is pure irony. At any rate, I'm not huge, but I'd say above average. I found when I was smaller than others, that if I exercised my schlong, I was able to get more pleasure for my partner. I was able to put more pressure on her "G" spot during missionary, and was also able to last longer. I actually had several girls tell me they preferred my more comfortable smaller penis, which they found gave them more pleasure. I believed a few of them, because I am sure they meant it, and later on, after I had grown, they simply told me they wished I hadn't, because I was better at average, or below average size. Some women want men to be hung huge, but they are a minority, and frankly, do you really want to be with such women, long term? Its not that you're too small, a lot of the times, its that they are too large. So, the moral is don't obsess, and listen to what your woman tells you about sex, and what she likes. If your penis is a deal breaker, she'll simply stop seeing you, so if she keeps coming back for more, keep exercising and learning new things. Also, vary your sex life, so its always fresh and different. These are the only pearls of wisdom I can give you, having lived on both sides of the fence. I actually preferred when my penis was smaller, as it seemed to get much harder and lasted longer. To each there own. I'd imagine about 80% of the women out there would agree with most of what I've said. Technique and your physical condition are more important than size for most women.

----------


## marcus300

You have more chance walking on water than getting ANY penis growth from HGH. 

Best of luck with your injury

----------


## Times Roman

> So Jose Conseco is full of shit then?


not sure about full of shit, haven't checked his levels lately, I'm thinking he might be half full?

But he certainly is NOT an authority on the subject, just a "has been" still pining away for the glory days.

----------


## Times Roman

> Well, so far, nobody has come up with the exact formula of growth hormones, peptides, and other chemicals to make someone's penis grow larger. We all know that the penis enlarges during puberty, and if somehow the correct balance of chemistry could be achieved, then the conditions that cause the penis to grow in puberty, can also cause it to grow in adulthood. Recently, it has been announced that the extension devices, *if used for painstakingly (literally) long periods of time each day, for months* *actually do increase size, but at the cost of girth*. I was a late bloomer, in that I went through puberty later than other guys, so taking showers in gym was embarrassing to say the least. I had a complete complex, until I began to go through puberty. I caught up, and passed many of my former tormentors, which is pure irony. At any rate, I'm not huge, but I'd say above average. I found when I was smaller than others, that if I exercised my schlong, I was able to get more pleasure for my partner. I was able to put more pressure on her "G" spot during missionary, and was also able to last longer. I actually had several girls tell me they preferred my more comfortable smaller penis, which they found gave them more pleasure. I believed a few of them, because I am sure they meant it, and later on, after I had grown, they simply told me they wished I hadn't, because I was better at average, or below average size. Some women want men to be hung huge, but they are a minority, and frankly, do you really want to be with such women, long term? Its not that you're too small, a lot of the times, its that they are too large. So, the moral is don't obsess, and listen to what your woman tells you about sex, and what she likes. If your penis is a deal breaker, she'll simply stop seeing you, so if she keeps coming back for more, keep exercising and learning new things. Also, vary your sex life, so its always fresh and different. These are the only pearls of wisdom I can give you, having lived on both sides of the fence. I actually preferred when my penis was smaller, as it seemed to get much harder and lasted longer. To each there own. I'd imagine about 80% of the women out there would agree with most of what I've said. Technique and your physical condition are more important than size for most women.


so you are saying that pulling on it every day for long periods of time will make it stretch?

what do we call this, the Rubber Band Theory? =)

----------


## Hondarocks

> You have more chance walking on water than getting ANY penis growth from HGH.


lmao

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> so you are saying that *pulling on it every day for long periods of time will make it stretch?*
> 
> what do we call this, the Rubber Band Theory? =)


Damn if this were the case based on my activities from the ages of 14-19 yrs old mine should be down around my ankles!

----------


## Times Roman

^ Hey Jimmy
how many times have you seen this topic brought up? I think we see it every three or four months? it could be worse though, remember when the blokes were talking about injecting it into their tool?

sheesh!

----------


## Coolhand5599

NOT True at all.

No board names please read the rules before posting again...

----------


## Brohim

and your name is coolhand

----------


## Razor

> and your name is coolhand


How does one have cool hands after beating off so much..

----------


## Brohim

maybe he uses aftershave.. I mean after cool; cools down your smoking penis after jelqing.

----------


## dirkmcgirk

> Well, so far, nobody has come up with the exact formula of growth hormones, peptides, and other chemicals to make someone's penis grow larger. We all know that the penis enlarges during puberty, and if somehow the correct balance of chemistry could be achieved, then the conditions that cause the penis to grow in puberty, can also cause it to grow in adulthood. Recently, it has been announced that the extension devices, if used for painstakingly (literally) long periods of time each day, for months actually do increase size, but at the cost of girth. I was a late bloomer, in that I went through puberty later than other guys, so taking showers in gym was embarrassing to say the least. I had a complete complex, until I began to go through puberty. I caught up, and passed many of my former tormentors, which is pure irony. At any rate, I'm not huge, but I'd say above average. I found when I was smaller than others, that if I exercised my schlong, I was able to get more pleasure for my partner. I was able to put more pressure on her "G" spot during missionary, and was also able to last longer. I actually had several girls tell me they preferred my more comfortable smaller penis, which they found gave them more pleasure. I believed a few of them, because I am sure they meant it, and later on, after I had grown, they simply told me they wished I hadn't, because I was better at average, or below average size. Some women want men to be hung huge, but they are a minority, and frankly, do you really want to be with such women, long term? Its not that you're too small, a lot of the times, its that they are too large. So, the moral is don't obsess, and listen to what your woman tells you about sex, and what she likes. If your penis is a deal breaker, she'll simply stop seeing you, so if she keeps coming back for more, keep exercising and learning new things. Also, vary your sex life, so its always fresh and different. These are the only pearls of wisdom I can give you, having lived on both sides of the fence. I actually preferred when my penis was smaller, as it seemed to get much harder and lasted longer. To each there own. I'd imagine about 80% of the women out there would agree with most of what I've said. Technique and your physical condition are more important than size for most women.


Jelqing and Stretching coupled with hgh can certainly make the penis grow. I am a testament minus the hgh. The real reason why penis enlargement hasnt been commercialized is because of the effort it takes. 20-30 minutes of stretching and 10 minutes of jelqing would be overwhelming for most men who don't have a modicum of discipline. I have personally gone from 6.5 to 7.5 inches 3-4 months doing this and there are plenty of other similar testimonies on certain websites.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Gosh, Jelqing and stretching is totally bro-science. You have to tear the ligament tissue to make the penis elongate. Do you have any idea what you are doing to the structural integrity of your penis when your force blood to the tip by Jelqing and stretching? If you tear the reinforcing ligaments your penis could erect in a 90 degree angle. Man, it's just not worth the risk of damaging your very best friend. There may be testimonies from people, great. More power to them. I take that kind of testimonies with a grain of salt. What the hell, choke your chicken until it pops. LOL

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Jelqing and Stretching coupled with hgh can certainly make the penis grow. I am a testament minus the hgh. The real reason why penis enlargement hasnt been commercialized is because of the effort it takes. 20-30 minutes of stretching and 10 minutes of jelqing would be overwhelming for most men who don't have a modicum of discipline. I have personally gone from 6.5 to 7.5 inches 3-4 months doing this and there are plenty of other similar testimonies on certain websites.


You bumped a 4 yo post. Congrats.  :Smilie:

----------


## Far from massive

The yellow tops will make the penis grow substantially, the blue and black tops don't do a damn thing. 

FACT!

----------


## infidel007

It's my penis and I'LL wash it as fast as I want to.

----------


## Facecrash

Test definitely made my junk bigger. Mainly because before trt it looked like a snail corpse and now it's Boner on demand. I think with hgh there has to be some mental thing or confidence that can cause you to get bigger boners then before. 

I would say just assume that hgh will get your dick bigger and believe it and the confidence alone will get you more puss, thus accomplishing what your original inquiry was set forth to do.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Someone bumped a 4 year old thread...searching on penis?!? LOL

----------

